
Ask HN: Recommendations for a ergonomic setup after Covid related work-from-home - psankar
I have been working from home for the last six months or so, since the COVID related shutdowns began. I have been having terrible hand, shoulder and upper-back pain since then. It has increased to an extent that my productivity is getting affected.<p>The right thumb (used for the mouse), the right wrist, the shoulders are the one that pain the most. Sometime I feel like I cannot even use the spacebar with my thumb because of the pain and use my index finger.<p>I am a touch typist and sit straight in an ergonomic chair. I use a thinkpad. My monitor elevated and is at eyelevel. I do not have any problems in my lower back. It is the upper back and the right hand that gives problem.<p>This could possibly be because, I have a small frame and can only rest my left elbow in the hand-rest but not my right elbow as the chair is wide. I do not have narrower sized ergonomic chairs where I live (Some small town in India). We get standard one-size-fits-all chairs. I sit either cross legged or at the 90 degree angle with the help of a foot rest. I sit in front of the computer for about 10 hours a day. I take frequent walks and breaks too (thanks pomodoro).<p>Do any of you have any recommendations for eliminating this pain ? I am considering buying some kind of vertical &#x2F; ergonomic mouse and keyboard. I am eyeing the kinesis split keyboard so that I can rest both my hands in the handrest. I am thinking if I should get a trackball instead of the mouse, as some people are recommending that. Youtube has contradictory recommendations (ex: should [not] rest wrists while typing). What do you HN readers do for improving ergonomics or steps you did to reduce&#x2F;eliminate hand&#x2F;wrist&#x2F;shoulder pain ? Thanks.
======
ApolloRising
No offense this is not a technology fix, this is a get some real exercise and
be healthier. Do it now before you get older and things get harder to fix
using mother nature.

Your body was not designed to sit and type for 10 hours even with breaks. You
need to move and use your entire body to do something physical.

Try weightlifting with a trainer or a trusted friend who knows what they are
doing. Go for a hike not a walk or look up fully body calisthenic workouts on
youtube. You can do those with no equipment.

You could have an Embody chair and a self adjusting perfect desk and keyboard
and you will still hurt doing what you are doing. Please take this as a
positive nudge towards becoming healthier.

~~~
psankar
Thanks :) I appreciate your good intent. But at this stage of life, job and
financial status, I cannot afford to work lesser. May be things would become
easier in a couple of years.

